# Views on retiring to Northern Cyprus



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Another Newbie here!

I work in Saudi Arabai on a bachelor package, so Cyprus is a great "half way house" for the familly & me to meet up and we have been there many times, but only to the South (I'm based just across the causeway from Bahrain from where there's a great flight to Larnaca- & Cyprus is in the same time zone as KSA!!). 

As my wife plans to retire at the end of this year, but I will continue to work in Saudi for possibly another 5 years, Cyprus seems such an ideal place for her to retire to (ANYWHERE but the UK!) and we're looking to long term rent (sorry to say this, but why would anyone want to buy in Cyprus at the moment?). There's loads of sound advice on this forum, but it all seems to relate to the south. 

Sorry if the forum is only for south Cyprus, but does anyone have any views/comments on retiring to TRNC, or is there a separate forum for that area?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

MartynKSA said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Another Newbie here!
> 
> ...



There is no separate forum for Northern Cyprus on Expat Forum and since we all live/work in the South you will most likely get all pro-Southern Cyprus responses here. Just coincidentally, my wifes family did the same thing as you - used Cyprus (Paphos) as a half way house from Riyadh and Jeddah and eventually ended up living full time in Paphos. She has now been here for 23 years! 

As for buying in Cyprus, for those who have definite, long term plans to live in Cyprus it really only makes sense for them rather than renting. Prices are much lower than they have been in a long time. In the North however, I would not advise buying under any circumstances.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

There is a completely different forum which covers the north but it is often down or unavailable - called Cyprus44 - you could give that a try.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Cleo,

Thanks for this. There are so many horror stories and warnings on the net about buying in TRNC (and south Cyprus for that matter), that my wife and I view buying as having horrendous pit falls, particularly with all the problems with title deeds and the continuing reduction in market values (how far have they still to fall?). 

There appear to be so many unresolved political & financial issues over the island ( I wonder how Turkey will respond if oil/gas reserves are found?) that, as attractive as living in Cyprus is, ploughing a lot of hard earned dosh into a property doesn't make sense until everything calms down (but then I have exactly the same view of property in the UK lol  )

Not being negative, just trying to avoid the typical British reaction of " I want to live here, so I've got to buy" that has put a lot of people in serious financial hardship in a lot of places, not just Cyprus. Property anywhere is no longer the "safe" investment it has been in the past.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

kimonas said:


> There is a completely different forum which covers the north but it is often down or unavailable - called Cyprus44 - you could give that a try.


Thanks- I will


----------



## exteessider (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi MartynKSA

I live in Laranca, Southside of island.

I work in Bahrain and KSA aswell.

I work in the oil and gas business.

I fly to and from from Bahrain Airport every 5 weeks.

Also, I have to do dreaded drive across the causeway (its the gateway between heaven and hell!) every 5 weeks too!

I have lived here a year now with my wife, really enjoying the life and people.

Which areas have you considered living in?

I live 20 mins from Laranca Airport as its not to far away.

Do you work in the oil and gas business?


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi exteesider,

no, I'm not involved in oil & gas- I work in the Insurance business (I'm a Chartered Loss Adjuster). We're completely open minded about location at the moment, hence my initial posting asking about TRNC, but would welcome any views on anywhere


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

MartynKSA said:


> Hi exteesider,
> 
> no, I'm not involved in oil & gas- I work in the Insurance business (I'm a Chartered Loss Adjuster). We're completely open minded about location at the moment, hence my initial posting asking about TRNC, but would welcome any views on anywhere


Hi,

Having lived in both areas in my time I can say that it is simply a choice based on your own unique requirements. The South has more shops, more people, more traffic, better roads, the Euro!!, is more expensive to live... whereas the North is much slower, less rowdy tourists, it is well behind the South in terms of development, you have the mountains and the sea in close proximity with wonderful views... it is cheaper to live. Plus if you want the hustle and bustle of the South you can cross the border and have the best of both worlds.

I do not have any negative views on either side of the island and I visit both regularly, buying property is a different story but stick to renting and you will have a great time. Villa with pool in the North is about £450 - £500 per month, and a little more for an equivalent villa in the South... you pays your money and you takes your choice. Great place to live either way.


----------

